# If THEY can get along..



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

(For the most part)
Why can't we?!


----------



## Eleanor Lamb (Oct 22, 2012)

Aw how cute! My dog loves to play with my rats


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

So cute! One picture to prove several different stereotypes wrong.  Also just three adorable animals all in one picture is always a good thing.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Your cat looks a lot like one of my cats.  Very cute.


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

@ Eleanor Lamb - is your rat Fedora named after the hat or the Linux operating system?


----------

